# Drift Socks....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm curious if anyone on this forum has ever used a drift sock while fish'n and if so, what do you think of them. Thanks in advance for the input... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Drift socks can be a great tool for windy conditions or currant. The bigger the sock, the more resistance you will get, of course. Now if you want to experiement and see if it will help your fishing before dropping the cash on a drift sock, you can use a 5 gallon bucket with a few holes drilled in the bottom


----------

